

The Programming Language Zoo - primodemus
http://www.andrej.com/plzoo/

======
sambeau
OCaml looks like a great language for implementing programming languages. I
wish I had the time to explore it further.

~~~
gtani
Here's some background

<http://code.google.com/p/ocaml-burg/>

[http://brion.inria.fr/gallium/index.php/OCaml_code_generatio...](http://brion.inria.fr/gallium/index.php/OCaml_code_generation_tutorial)

<http://flint.cs.yale.edu/cs421/case-for-ml.html>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bbnao/falling_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bbnao/falling_out_of_love_with_a_language/c0lzapn)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camlp4>

(F# has a rich set of parsing/generating tools also: fslex, fsYacc, fparsec
and active patterns, also.)

~~~
silentbicycle
Also:

<http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs134/cs134b/book.pdf>

<http://caml.inria.fr/pub/docs/oreilly-book/>

And yes, OCaml is excellent for that sort of thing. Pattern matching in
particular is a HUGE advantage.

